# Yard Help



## HayleyUK (7 February 2013)

Also posted in Competing/Training,

http://www.arleymossequestrian.co.uk/ - is anyone based here or does anyone know anything about it?

Its quite close to my current yard & thinking about going for a look as the facilities will suit my 5YO better.

PM if you prefer.

Thanks


----------



## Spit That Out (8 February 2013)

It looks amazing but just make sure you can get to use all those facilities your paying for...if they are always having comps, clinics and rent them out to others will you be able to use the schools, xc course, show jumps etc etc at times you want to ride?
I would also check if your able to buy in your own hay, bedding, feed etc as just because they provide it are you forced to use it, what's the quality like and the prices?
Can you use your own farrier or do you have to use that Paul Gordon they have on their site?
Does look a nice yard though and it makes a change for a yard around here to have such great facilities and be mostly DIY.


----------



## LovesCobs (11 February 2013)

sorry not looked at the yard, but of its the same paul gordon then he's my farrier and he's very good. including corrective shoes and re-shaping feet etc. I have a mixture of barefoot and shod


----------

